# ¿La ISO de Gentoo no carga el keymap es?

## Stoopy-Doo

Hola buenas:

Hace tiempo intenté instalar Gentoo, pero desistí durante el largo proceso. La ISO que se emplea para instalar Gentoo funcionó perfectamente, y reconoció mi red sin problemas.

Ahora estoy intentando volver a instalar Gentoo (con la ISO de 09/08/2011) y tengo problemas desde el principio; ignora mi selección de mapa de teclado (13. es, claro), y además al teclear ifconfig la conexión a internet no ha sido configurada (DHCP, en mi anterior intento, el CD de Gentoo también pudo hacer ésto solito).

He comprobado las sumas md5 y sha1 antes de grabar el CD. Es un CD regrabable que he usado varias veces. Ya he grabado la imagen de Gentoo dos veces en éste CD y surge el mismo error.

1. ¿Alguno podría grabar la ISO y confirmarme si sólo me está pasando a mí (y simplemente tengo un CD-RW escacharrado)?.

2. ¿Cuándo habrá una imagen ISO nueva?. Pensaba que se subían cada martes. ¿No tarda ya mucho?.

3. Bueno, y si los desarrolladores de Gentoo no saben de ésto, ¿la nueva ISO no tendrá el mismo error?. ¿Cómo les informo?.

4. ¿Qué hago para que cargue el teclado en español y terminar (de una vez por todas) la instalación?

5. ¿Ayuda si digo que tengo el System Rescue CD y que carga el teclado en español y reconoce mi red sin problemas?. ¿Empleándolo con el método de instalación alternativo, el resultado es IGUAL si emplease la ISO de Gentoo o tendré que cambiar cosas tras la instalación?.

En fin, gracias por leerme y haber si me podéis ayudar.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. ¿Alguno podría grabar la ISO y confirmarme si sólo me está pasando a mí (y simplemente tengo un CD-RW escacharrado)?. 
> 
> 

 

No la he probado pero por lo que he leído en algún otro post del foro no eres el único.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. ¿Cuándo habrá una imagen ISO nueva?. Pensaba que se subían cada martes. ¿No tarda ya mucho?. 
> 
> 

 

Si te refieres al live DVD no se cada cuanto sale pero el actual del 7 de agosto no esta mal. http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

Lo que creo que sale mas amenudo son los autoebuilds de la ISO minimal y el stage3. http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Bueno, y si los desarrolladores de Gentoo no saben de ésto, ¿la nueva ISO no tendrá el mismo error?. ¿Cómo les informo?. 
> 
> 

 

Para informar de errores esta bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. ¿Qué hago para que cargue el teclado en español y terminar (de una vez por todas) la instalación? 
> 
> 

 

En principio un "loadkeys es" tendría que funcionar sin problemas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. ¿Ayuda si digo que tengo el System Rescue CD y que carga el teclado en español y reconoce mi red sin problemas?. ¿Empleándolo con el método de instalación alternativo, el resultado es IGUAL si emplease la ISO de Gentoo o tendré que cambiar cosas tras la instalación?. 
> 
> 

 

Casi siempre he instalado Gentoo con System Rescue CD siguiendo el manual, sino se me olvida algo siempre, y donde hay opción de descargar o similar desde Internet o desde el CD seguir la parte desde Internet. Sin tener que hacer nada especial despues.

Hablo de memoria que hace mucho que no instalo...

Salu2.

----------

## Luciernaga

Ciertamente la última ISO minimal de Gentoo tiene ciertos problemas que pueden ser resueltos manualmente, supongo que para más compatibilidad con cualquier tipo de usuario y/o equipo.

El tipo de teclado español eligiendo el número 13 en la fase de carga, parece ser, que no es del mismo tipo o clase tecleando loadkeys es en el indicador de comandos, por lo que recomiendo este último.

Otro problema es el reconocimiento de la red que nesecitas conectar manualmente con algunos comandos disponibles, tales como, net-setup eth0 y/o ifconfig eth0 up y para verificar que la conexión está habilitada ifconfig -a y/o ping www.gentoo.org ...

Espero que te sirva, saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

